# Frontline or Revolution?



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

We don't normally treat for fleas/ticks here because there aren't any to speak of in this area, but we do treat when we travel to other areas where there are fleas/ticks or stay in dog friendly hotels in the summer. I talked to the vet tech and they have either Frontline or Revolution. Saber is 7 months old. Which one would you recommend? We will just use it for June-July-August this year.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

I like comfortis personally. But recent posts on the forums have indicated that Frontline isn't working as well as it used to and Revolution might be the better of your two choices.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've always had good results with frontline.


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

I use Frontline Plus. It is waterproof ( my dogs are in the water at least 5 days a week in the summer!) and it doesn't lose it's efficacy over the month like some other products do.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

Comfortis if you need to do a cleanout of fleas.

Revolution otherwise, it offers mite protection (albeit limited).


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Revolution has a heartworm preventative FYI. If you go with Frontline buy it from a veterinary hospital as it will be backed by the manufacturer. Purchased anywhere else it can get a little sketchy and they wont stand by their product.


----------

